Ask HN: I have a week before my new job: what should I do/learn? - kevinlou
======
julienreszka
\- Practice the commute. Lack of punctuality sets the wrong expectations.

\- Find good places to eat healthy food. Bad food affects capacity to make use
of correct judgment.

------
emayljames
What is your new job?

